# (Adultish Joke)  Apple Alert



## NicNak (Dec 4, 2008)

Apple announced today that it has developed a breast implant that can store and play music. The iTit will cost from $499 to $699, depending on cup and speaker size. This is considered a major social breakthrough, because women are always complaining about men staring at their breasts and not listening to them.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 4, 2008)

> a breast implant that can store and play music.



First the electric grills, now this


----------



## NicNak (Dec 4, 2008)

I had to post this after I got it emailed, just cause I remembered your post about the grill! haa haa haa


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 5, 2008)

oh Nicnak that really made me laugh thanks for putting that on here iTit I love it


----------



## NicNak (Dec 5, 2008)

I just hope no one finds the joke offensive and that I gave a good enough warning about it's "adultish" content :blush:


----------



## Meggylou (Dec 5, 2008)

hehehehehehe I love it!! Great joke.


----------



## Meg (Dec 5, 2008)




----------

